# Norwegian: Takk for meg



## Kvitebjørn

Hei.
Jeg kan ikke forstå hva betyr dette uttrykket, Takk for meg.
Jeg har brukt Takk for deg, Takk for hjelpen eller Takk for i dag, men ikke brukt Takk for meg.
Hvorfor man takker for meg selv?
Hvilken situasjon kan man bruke dette uttrykket?


----------



## pellefygert

Takk for [at dere ville ha] meg [som gjest].

Slik tenker jeg på det, i hvert fall. Jeg vet ikke om det er opprinnelsen til utrykksmåten.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Ja, det er en rimelig tolkning. Ingen er vel helt sikre på hva opprinnelige ordlyden var, men "takk for (at dere ville ha) oss" er en god moderne gjengivelse. Dette føyer seg inn i rekken av norske uttykk som er blitt klippet ned til det ugjenkjennelige over tid; som "vær så god", "vel bekomme" og "ha det"


----------



## raumar

Kvitebjørn said:


> I hvilken situasjon kan man bruke dette uttrykket?



Som Pellefygert sier, kan du f.eks. si "Takk for meg" (eller "takk for oss") til verten, når du har vært på besøk hos noen og skal dra hjem. Men uttrykket kan også brukes i andre situasjoner der du drar fra noen. For eksempel når du slutter i en jobb, har siste dag på arbeidet og skal si farvel til kollegene.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kvitebjørn said:


> Hei.
> Jeg kan ikke forstå hva betyr dette uttrykket, Takk for meg.
> Jeg har brukt Takk for deg, Takk for hjelpen eller Takk for i dag, men ikke brukt Takk for meg.
> Hvorfor man takker for meg selv?
> Hvilken situasjon kan man bruke dette uttrykket?


Når sier du "takk for deg"?
Jeg har aldri hørt noen si det.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk. Jeg forstod. Nå vil jeg bruke dette uttrykket også!
Og jeg hadde sagt at takk for deg da jeg fikk hjelp fra noen. Var det feil uttrykk?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kvitebjørn said:


> Og jeg hadde sagt at takk for deg da jeg fikk hjelp fra noen. Var det feil uttrykk?


Etter min mening er det feil.
Du kan si:
Takk!
Takk skal du ha!
Tusen takk!
Jeg takker deg for det du har gjort!
Det var snilt av deg, takk!
Takk *til* Marit for bløtkaken, og  takk *til *deg for de fine blomstene ... (mens du holder en tale).

Men ikke "takk *for *deg", altså.


----------



## pellefygert

Ben Jamin said:


> Etter min mening er det feil.
> Du kan si:
> Takk!
> Takk skal du ha!
> Tusen takk!
> Jeg takker deg for det du har gjort!
> Det var snilt av deg, takk!
> Takk *til* Marit for bløtkaken, og  takk *til *deg for de fine blomstene ... (mens du holder en tale).
> 
> Men ikke "takk *for *deg", altså.



Jeg må si meg enig med Ben Jamin. "Takk for deg" er det ingening som heter. Du må imidlertid huske å takke for deg når du går, det vil si at du må si "Takk for meg".

Det var en radiosketsj for noen år siden - Radio Jalla (eller noe sånt) fra Tøyengata, de avsluttet alltid med "Takk for seg!" De hadde åpenbart lært at det var høflig å si takk for seg, så da gjorde de det.

Håper ikke dette var forvirrende.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk!


----------

